# 간....몫이



## Mallarme

어찌되었던 *간*에 님의 일은 님이 간당해야 할 *몫이*니까 유학간다고 외국어서 쉽게 배울 수 있는게 아니구요

I wasn't able to figure out what the underlined parts mean.  Could 간 mean something like 그동안에? And I wasn't able to find 몫이 at all.  I would appreciate any ideas you might have.
Thanks! ^^


----------



## DefactoAmbassador

I can't precisely pinpoint the specific meaning of '*간*', but I'll translate the phrase to give a general idea:
*
어찌되었던 간에*

This means *'whatever the case is'*

I think in this case *그동안에* will indeed be the best answer.

*몫* is synonymous to *responsibility.*

And I think it's *감당* not *간당.*

*외국어서* sounds a bit wrong to me. *외국어를* sounds more correct.


----------



## Mallarme

DefactoAmbassador said:


> I can't precisely pinpoint the specific meaning of '*간*', but I'll translate the phrase to give a general idea:
> *
> 어찌되었던 간에*
> 
> This means *'whatever the case is'*



Ohhhh... yes, I've heard this before and now that you explain it, it's coming back to me...thanks!  And thanks for the rest too.


----------

